# beading: 4 wks since last coat of p21s



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

beading: 4 weeks since last coat of p21s

also not been cleaned for 2 weeks now, and last time it had a quick snow foam (following the other thread it doesn't seem to have taken the wax of mine)


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Thats pretty good mate dont think mine is that tight after 4 weeks.

(Sounds dodgy but you know what I mean ) lol


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

Hark said:


> Thats pretty good mate dont think mine is that tight after 4 weeks.
> 
> (Sounds dodgy but you know what I mean ) lol


 :lol:

with the early rain and drizzel, it wasn't as tight, but the afternoon with a small shower, it did make that beading.

do you use p21s too? although i don't see it for sale at many places anymore. in a similar tub it looks like r222


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

p1tse said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Thats pretty good mate dont think mine is that tight after 4 weeks.
> ...


P21's has been rebranded as R222....something to do with a copyright I think

Matt


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

ah i see, thanks.

also read before p21s wax was very similar to a harley wax


----------

